# growth factor 1



## topolo (Oct 7, 2003)

i tried this stuff a while back and it did very little.

anybody else used it?


----------



## topolo (Oct 11, 2003)

nobody??????????


----------



## Mudge (Oct 11, 2003)

This is an imitation IGF-1 product I assume? There are IGF types that wont do much of anything Long R3 IGF-1 is prefered, and is not currently regulated.

I posted on that stuff here:
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=20237


----------



## topolo (Oct 12, 2003)

thanks mudge


----------



## Mudge (Oct 12, 2003)

About all I know is that it works "fairly well" as a bridge if you compare it to GH, since GH by itself doesn't really do much of anything as far as actually building muscle.

I was under the impression that IGF had to be injected, and oral would not work, so if this were a legal product that could be an issue (?)


----------



## topolo (Oct 12, 2003)

here is a link

http://shop.store.yahoo.com/steroids/growthfactor1.html


----------



## Mudge (Oct 12, 2003)

Hmm, thier one year supply is about the cost of one month of "real stuff" depending how much a person uses. I wonder whats in it.


----------



## topolo (Oct 13, 2003)

Growth Factor-1 is a safe, effective, legal muscle builder. Growth Factor-1 contains Octacosanol, Magnesium Stearate, and Stearic Acid. Octacosanol, the active ingredient, is the most powerful sterol available without a prescription and is delivered in a potent 340 mg daily dosage. No other product comes close to delivering Octacosanol at this dosage, a dosage that is required for Octacosanol to be effective. In addition, the Octacosanol in Growth Factor-1 is extremely pure and is not available in any other product on the market. 3-4 Growth Factor-1 capsules are taken daily preferably with meals. 

The only side effect that Growth Factor-1 can cause is trouble sleeping. This side effects occurs in less than 3% of those who use Growth Factor-1 and can be avoided by lowering the dosage used.


----------



## topolo (Oct 14, 2003)

bump for mudge to see the ingredients


----------



## Skate67 (Oct 14, 2003)

is it a prohormone or prosteroid or what


----------



## topolo (Oct 14, 2003)

i think its a prohormone


----------



## Mudge (Oct 15, 2003)

OCTACOSANOL 
Is the active ingredient in wheat germ oil. it is used to increase endurance, stamina & vigor.
http://www.health-marketplace.com/Octacosanol.htm

USES: Magnesium stearate is used for ammunition, dusting powder, paint and varnish drier, binder and emulsifier. 

HANDLING: Avoid inhalation and ingestion. Since no exposure limit has been established by OSHA and ACGIH, we recommend that our product be treated as a nuisance dust 15mg/m3. See the MSDS for more information. 

Uses and applications: food additive - used in food subject to FDA regulations  (isn't that conflicting information)

Plastics - Additives & Lubricants  
Lubricants, neutralizer  

Stearic Acid
Synonyms: n-octadecanoate; 1-heptadecanecarboxylic acid; stearophanic acid; n-octadecylic acid; cetylacetic acid; barolub fta; century 1210; century 1220; century 1230; century 1240; dar-chem 14; emersol 120; emersol 132; emersol 150; emersol 153; emersol 6349; formula 300; glycon dp; glycon s-70; glycon s-80; glycon s-90; glycon tp; groco 54; groco 55; groco 55l; groco 58; groco 59; humko industrene r; hydrofol acid 150; hydrofol acid 1655; hydrofol acid 1855; hydrofol 1895; hy-phi 1199; hy-phi 1205; hy-phi 1303; hy-phi 1401; hystrene 80; hystrene 4516; hystrene 5016; hystrene 7018; hystrene 9718; hystrene s 97; hystrene t 70; industrene 5016; industrene 8718; industrene 9018; industrene r; kam 1000; kam 2000; kam 3000; loxiol g 20; lunac s 20; naa 173; neo-fat 18; neo-fat 18-s; neo-fat 18-53; neo-fat 18-54; neo-fat 18-55; neo-fat 18-59; neo-fat 18-61; PD 185; pearl stearic; promulsin; proviscol wax; stearex beads; tegostearic 254; tegostearic 255; tegostearic 272; vanicol 
C18H36O2
284.48 

http://www.chemistrystore.com/stearic_acid.htm

Stability
Stable. Combustible. Incompatible with bases, reducing agents, oxidizing agents. 

Toxicology
Eye, skin and respiratory irritant; may be harmful - toxicology not fully investigated. 

Personal protection
Safety glasses. 

http://www.ch.ic.ac.uk/rzepa/mim/domestic/html/stearic_acid.htm
Stearic Acid is a typical example of a fatty acid, which are essentially long hydrocarbon chains containing a carboxyl group at one end and a methyl group at the other.....

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/0961878509/xq23-20/104-1721842-5541520

Stearic Acid in Chocolate and Its Effect on Platelets 
Encouraging research shows that stearic acid, one of the components of the fat found in the cocoa butter of chocolate, may have some positive effects on platelets. Research up to this point has generally been conflicting in regards to stearic acid and platelet activity. There have been multiple in vitro studies and in vivo feeding studies that have found stearic acid to decrease platelet activity (1,2). There also have been in vitro and in vivo studies reporting that stearic acid, in comparison with other fatty acids, may increase platelet aggregation, although this has not been confirmed (3). 

Stearic acid is a saturated fatty acid that's mainly in animal products. It's also in some plant foods like chocolate. Many studies show saturated fatty acids raise blood cholesterol. However, other studies show that some saturated fatty acids like stearic acid may not affect or may even lower total blood cholesterol. Scientists are eager to conduct further research.

Stearic acid. Stearic acid This is a widely used component of deodorants
and antiperspirants. It is also found in other skin care products. ...


----------



## ZECH (Oct 15, 2003)

Octacosanol Is not a precursor to anything I can think of??? Must be like a plant sterol?


----------



## topolo (Oct 17, 2003)

gp you ever heard of it?


----------



## PakNSave_Boy (Mar 10, 2004)

*I NEED HELP*

I ORDERD GROUTH FACTOR-1 AND I NEED SOME INFORMATION IS 

THIS SUPPLEMENT FOR ENERGY? BUILD MUSCLES? OR WHAT?


----------



## PakNSave_Boy (Mar 10, 2004)

WELL I NEED SOME HELP ABOUT GROUTH FACTOR 1 WHAT DEAS IT DO MUSCLE BUILD INCRESE ENEGRY GIVE STRIENGTH OR WHAT???????????


----------



## Power Rabbit (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: I NEED HELP*



> _*Originally posted by PakNSave_Boy *_
> I ORDERD GROUTH FACTOR-1 AND I NEED SOME INFORMATION IS
> 
> THIS SUPPLEMENT FOR ENERGY? BUILD MUSCLES? OR WHAT?




You ordered something and have no idea what it does? Did you at least read this thread? As far as I can tell its crap considering there is no way to make igf-1 orally bioactive at the moment. I think its worthless.


----------



## tk... (Mar 11, 2004)

to my understanding, there is no IGF-lr3 in pill for available, if it was i would of heard or read about it on other forums. In liquid form, the product must be cooled between 2 to 5 degree celsius, therefore i fail to see how exactly this company has stablalized the product for room temperature. The IGF is also shipped in ice. Sounds bogus to me unless am missing somemthing?


----------



## topolo (Mar 11, 2004)

it is bogus


----------



## Mudge (Mar 11, 2004)

*Re: I NEED HELP*



> _*Originally posted by PakNSave_Boy *_
> THIS SUPPLEMENT FOR ENERGY? BUILD MUSCLES? OR WHAT?



Wait, you bought it and  you didn't even know what it is supposed to do? Do you even read the propoganda the companies put out?


----------



## Mudge (Mar 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PakNSave_Boy *_
> WELL I NEED SOME HELP ABOUT GROUTH FACTOR 1 WHAT DEAS IT DO MUSCLE BUILD INCRESE ENEGRY GIVE STRIENGTH OR WHAT???????????



Its supposed to be what is so great about Human Growth Hormone, guess what - even the injectable form rarely gives anyone results. There could be a myriad of reasons for that.

An over the counter oral version? You just threw your money away, but hey, use it anyway - may as well.

IGF Insulin-like Growth Factor, I would suggest not burning cash on products that you dont know anything about, but then again I dont like wasting money.


----------



## gr81 (Mar 11, 2004)

this stuff is useless garbage. I can't actually believe that someone bought into the hype these companies make. Don't waste your god damm money on stupid shit like this newbies. Do some research before you start ordering things off the internet also will you please!


----------



## JEFF1344 (May 3, 2004)

Growth Factor does work, Its all about eating right, and training like you need to be.


----------



## LAM (May 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> Octacosanol Is not a precursor to anything I can think of??? Must be like a plant sterol?




octocasonal is surely nothing new.  it's been around as a nutritional supplement for at least 25-30 years...


----------



## FredM (May 17, 2004)

*Growth Factor-1 works great*

I decided to try Growth Factor-1 because it is the most cost effective source of octacosanol that I could find. It contains a huge amount of the stuff. I built a lot of muscle fast and continue to use Growth Factor-1 to this day. It is the best legal product that I have used thus far.


----------



## nebraskawrestle (Jun 16, 2004)

Has anyone tried GF-Pro?  It has IGF-1, IgG, and TGFB-1.  Does anybody know what IgG and TGFB do?  I just got a canister due to a rec from a friend of mine from Cornell Univ. I will let you guys if it does anything remarkable.


----------

